# Emblemas representativos de las ciudades uruguayas



## nahura99

tenes el thread por ahi? yo no se de que se trata...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

FRAY BENTOS










MINAS










COLONIA










FLORIDA










PANDO


----------



## SebaFun

El mejor es el de Pando!!!!:rofl:

Impecable rejunte de Iconos!kay:


----------



## magoff

SebaFun said:


> :rofl: Si, plaza de toros:lol:
> 
> Bueno el de Tacuarembó, pero asocio más al depto. con el cerro Batobí.


El cerro Batovi no es el icono de la ciudad de Tacuarembo por que basicamente no queda en la ciudad si no como a 30kms de alli y en el medio del campo,ni siquiera se ve desde la ciudad de Tacuarembo.


----------



## nahura99

Atlántida/Villa Argentina, sin dudas...


----------



## SebaFun

Indudable!!!

Impecable aporte nahurakay:


----------



## javisure

Valizas - Rocha












Santa Teresa - Rocha









http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortaleza_de_Santa_Teresa


Las Piedras - Canelones










http://www.stonek.com/coment_es.php?outside=43018


Eucilda Paullier - San José









https://www.facebook.com/DadoRojo/photos_stream


----------



## nahura99

*Ciudad de la Costa*








*Maldonado*








*San Carlos*


----------



## SebaFun

Buenos aportes muchachos! muy correctos todos! Aunque de ciudad de la Costa, aunque cueste mucho para los montevideanos, pondría al Aeropuerto internacional de carrasco.


----------



## nahura99

punta del este o punta ballena?


----------



## Nort

San Bautista:


----------



## magoff

nahura99 said:


> punta del este o punta ballena?


Es un punto interesante,si hablamos de emblemas representativos de las diversas ciudades no deberian incluirse lugares ubicados fuera de ellas.
Para mi Casapueblo esta en Punta Ballena no en la planta urbana de Punta del Este.


----------



## magoff

¿ Que altura tienen esas gallinas? 10 metros?

Eso que esta ahi abajo son arboles?:lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Casapueblo es un emblema de Punta Ballena sin lugar a dudas...

Punta del este en una época se la identificó mucho con los dedos, aunque últimamente no es tan conocido el monumento, o sea, no es tan difundido como antes mejor dicho.


----------



## javisure

Este si es de Punta del Este










http://www.viajeauruguay.com/punta-del-este/el-puente-de-la-barra-de-maldonado.php


o este










http://www.turismoamci.com.ar/destinos-internacionales/estadia-en-punta-del-este-semana-santa



o este










http://www.apuntavamos.com/articulos/articulos.asp?ref=15


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

javisure said:


> Este si es de Punta del Este
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.viajeauruguay.com/punta-del-este/el-puente-de-la-barra-de-maldonado.php
> 
> 
> o este
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o este
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apuntavamos.com/articulos/articulos.asp?ref=15


.....


----------



## javisure

uhhhhh como olvidarme!!!!


----------



## SebaFun

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Como están para la joda! AGUANTE NANÁ!:banana:


:lol:

Impecables aportes muchachos!


----------



## Rofnald

Y sería esta la de colonia?


----------



## Jesfsica

aunque a este lo veo más como el emblema de Uruguay.
__________________


----------



## Gonza77

Así estaba en septiembre:

https://www.google.pt/maps/@-32.811...QKdWOFNz0z_2xXxM1g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## mariouy

Ahi va, asi esta actualmente. Pero comparada con la foto que subió Federico, nada que ver. Verde de musgo estaba jaja. Ahora esta bien. . Prolija


----------



## FedericoPaulovich

Gonza77 said:


> Así estaba en septiembre:
> 
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@-32.811...QKdWOFNz0z_2xXxM1g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


Nuuu, esta hermosa ahora, que gol para la ciudad !


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenos aportes muchachos!!!!

Muy lindos emblemas realmente!


----------



## magoff

Este horrible edificio sin terminar emblema de Atlantida?











Emblema de la dejadez....
Demolicion urgente y que hagan un parque...


En todo caso emblema es este:


----------



## SebaFun

Yo creo que emblema no siempre se tiene que asociar con lo bueno, sino con lo que hace tiempo es una característica de un lugar..."Representación simbólica de algo"


----------



## Gonza77

La zona del águila debería estar mucho más prolija.
Tengo entendido que se perdió parte de la obra con el pasar de los años.
Lo ideal sería recuperar eso y hacer un espacio que den más ganas de quedarse ahí a tomar unos mates y eso.


----------



## FedericoPaulovich

magoff said:


> Este horrible edificio sin terminar emblema de Atlantida?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emblema de la dejadez....
> Demolicion urgente y que hagan un parque...


Quieras que no casi cualquier persona que haya ido a Atlantida lo reconoce, para mí cuenta(?) Igual ya lo estan arreglando y dejando precioso, se pierde un icono jajajaja


----------



## El_hereje

Definitivamente es un emblema, esté hecho una mierda o no, los emblemas son eso, entre otras cosas, algo que la gente asocia a determinado lugar independientemente de su estado de conservación.

Por cierto, el edificio está terminándose luego de dos mil años de abandono.


----------



## SebaFun

Yo no he estado en el centro de Atlántida hace mucho, solo paso por la avenida cuando ando en el bus, pero dificilmente puedo verlo con claridad y al detalle.

Como está quedando? Cuando vuelva quizá le saco algunas fotos.


----------



## PellicanoTheGreat

Como se llama ese edificio emblematico con una torre en el centro de Montevideo


----------



## mariouy

Palacio Salvo


----------

